# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT-JTAG - CDMA - ZTE S160 , S191 , S192 , F280 , C360 , and MORE Added.

## Shamseldeen Victory

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [27 Apr 2011]  *Description :*  *ORT Plus V1.41 Released**ZTE S160 Repair Dead Boot* *ZTE S191 Repair Dead Boot* *ZTE S192 Repair Dead Boot* *ZTE F280 Repair Dead Boot* *ZTE C360 Repair Dead Boot*  *ORT Plus V1.41 Release Notes :*  MSM 6280 CPU ID [0x100C00E1] Integrated for recognizationPXA 270 CPU ID [0x49265013] Integrated for recognizationMSM 7200 CPU ID [0x200E00E1] Integrated for recognization  *Released Stuffs :*   ZTE S160 DumpZTE S160 JTAG PinoutZTE S160 InstructionsZTE S191 DumpZTE S191 JTAG PinoutZTE S191 InstructionsZTE S192 DumpZTE S192 JTAG PinoutZTE S192 InstructionsZTE F280 DumpZTE F280 JTAG PinoutZTE F280 InstructionsZTE C360 DumpZTE C360 JTAG PinoutZTE C360 InstructionsORT Plus V1.41   *Full Flashes Uploaded :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Previous Update :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *ORT Team Blog :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Need a Hand ?* *Contact me if you have ORT-JTAG and following dead phones in Hand*  Samsung GT-i9003 Galaxy SL [الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]]  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

